# S7-1200 verbinden mit ARDUINO



## hotrodhool (22 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

hat schon jemand von euch eine S7-1200 mit einem ARDUINO (mit Ethernet-Shield) verbunden?
oder schonmal eine "deutsche" Projektseite gesehen?

habe zwar ein Video auf Youtube gefunden wo ein Entfernungssensor vom Arduino ausgewertet wird, und die Werte auf dem Display der S7-1200 angezeigt werden. Doch leider konnte ich keine Details dazu finden.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Oktober 2012)

Du kannst in der 1200 eine TCP-Verbindung einrichten und dann über diese Verbindung mit deinem Arduino Daten austauschen.
Es gibt von Siemens ein fertiges Beispiel zur TCP Kommunikation mit einem PC. Den PC ersetzt du einfach durch deinen Arduino.


----------



## hotrodhool (23 Oktober 2012)

so hatte ich mir das gedacht,
hat das aber schon jemand am laufen??
und kann mal ein paar fotos etc. zeigen?
wieviele Daten sind da abrufbar? wie schnell läuft das ganze??


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 Oktober 2012)

Sicher haben das welche am Laufen, ich auch. Es bringt aber nicht viel hier alles im Detail zu erklären. Am Besten liest du das Handbuch, guckst dir die Beispiele an und versuchst es selber zu programmieren. Den Arduino lässt du erstmal außen vor und verwendest als Kommunikationspartner für die SPS eine Software auf dem PC. Ich nehme dafür gerne diese hier: http://www.hw-group.com/products/hercules/index_de.html

Wenns dann nicht klappen sollte kannst du hier immer noch weiterfragen.

Du kannst so viele Daten abfragen wie die SPS und deine Programmierkünste hergeben. Zur absoluten Datenrate kann ich nichts sagen, aber mit einem Arduino als Kommunikationspartner wird die 1200 nicht der begrenzende Faktor sein.


----------



## hotrodhool (23 Oktober 2012)

danke schonmal für den Link,
es geht mir nicht um die Details,
sondern um Ideen was machbar / möglich ist. 
Bin halt jemand der sich gerne interessante Projekte anschaut, und sich daraus zu neuen Idee inspirieren lässt.


----------



## emilio20 (25 November 2012)

Bin auch dabei eine Verbindung mit einer CPU 300 hin zu bekommen. 

Ich kann Strings oder Char an das Arduino senden. Mein Problem ist wenn ich Strings an das  Arduino Senden bekomme ich kein sauberes echo zurück. Bei char funktioniert es.

Das Arduino kann nichts mit den ersten 2 bayts anfangen. Die musste ich abschneiden.

Wie kann mann einen String in einen Chart umwandeln ?


----------



## bike (25 November 2012)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei eine Verbindung mit einer CPU 300 hin zu bekommen.
> 
> Ich kann Strings oder Char an das Arduino senden. Mein Problem ist wenn ich Strings an das  Arduino Senden bekomme ich kein sauberes echo zurück. Bei char funktioniert es.
> 
> ...




Wenn du über eine Schliefe die Bytes 2-x ausliest und in Array of Char reinschreibst, vielleicht?
Wenn du unter "String" in der Hilfe lesen würdest, wüsstest du warum das von Arduino nicht richtig interpretiert wird.
String ist keine Ansammlung von char.


bike


----------



## Hesse (12 Januar 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Es gibt von Siemens ein fertiges Beispiel zur TCP Kommunikation mit einem PC.


  Hallo,
  von welchem Beispiel schreibst du genau? Evtl. ein Link?
  Genau so ein Beispiel  suche ich auch das eine Verbindung von
  einer S7-1200 zu dem  von dir zitierten 
http://www.hw-group.com/products/hercules/index_de.html
  aufbaut.

  Ich komme eher aus dem uC Bereich und wäre für ein erst mal lauffähiges Beispiel auf der SPS seite Dankbar 
  Gruß HansHans


----------



## Lars Weiß (12 Januar 2013)

Ich hab meinen arduino über modbus tcp an meine s7 angekoppelt, die 1200 könnte das auch.


----------



## akrecok (28 Februar 2013)

Hallo Lars modbus tcp??? was brauche ich auf der s7 seite für ein cp oder macht das der 343 ?


----------



## Lars Weiß (28 Februar 2013)

Auf der S7 Seite brauchst du einen Modbus-Master. Für die 1200 gibt es einen FB in der library den du nur Aufrufen musst, für die 300 musst du dir selbst was programmieren. Kommt halt drauf an was du alles machen möchtest, wenn du nur ein paar Werte aus dem Arduino auslesen willst reicht eventuell ein Telegramm welches du dem Arduino schickst. Im Antworttelegramm stehen dann schon die Daten.


----------

